# Teeny Tiny Tortoise Party



## Katherine (Nov 21, 2012)

just creeping on all your tortoise photos so thought I'd add my own


----------



## BodaTort1 (Nov 21, 2012)

Hi Katherine.. Your torts are beautiful!


----------



## bigred (Nov 21, 2012)

ery nice and new little guys


----------



## mainey34 (Nov 21, 2012)

Aww, so sweet. I knew there would be a cute pic just by the title...


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999 (Nov 21, 2012)

They look great


----------



## mattgrizzlybear (Nov 22, 2012)

Awww they are so small! Adorable torts!


----------



## wellington (Nov 22, 2012)

So cute. My one now takes up my whole hand


----------



## yagyujubei (Nov 22, 2012)

Wow, did you hatch these?


----------



## Tom (Nov 22, 2012)

I didn't know you had pp. Very attractive babies.  did you breed and incubate these, or did you buy them? I'd love to know your incubation recipe.


----------



## Kate (Nov 22, 2012)

Gorgeous little babies!


----------



## laney (Nov 22, 2012)

Aww so cute, I love their shell variations


----------



## Kate (Nov 22, 2012)

Did you hatch them yourself? They are beautiful!!


----------



## Katherine (Nov 23, 2012)

Thanks all! I think they're precious too but I recognize I'm partial  Yes I bred them and yes I hatched them.


----------



## Kate (Nov 23, 2012)

AWW, how are the little dears doing? Are you going to keep them all?


----------



## kathyth (Nov 23, 2012)

I think that is a beautiful party!


----------



## DrewsLife727 (Nov 23, 2012)

Those are nice looking torts!


----------



## cemmons12 (Nov 24, 2012)

Love the picture!


----------



## Katherine (Nov 24, 2012)

Kate said:


> AWW, how are the little dears doing? Are you going to keep them all?



These are my holdbacks, so yeah. I was only going to keep two buuuut you know how that goes! There's no treatment for tortoise addiction.


----------



## pam (Nov 24, 2012)

Beautiful


----------



## Yellow Turtle (Nov 24, 2012)

Nice babies 

Can we see the adult pictures now?


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 24, 2012)

I knew that you raised sulcatas, Katherine, but I don't think I was aware that you also had the South African leopards. Won't you share some pictures of your adults?


----------



## Kate (Nov 24, 2012)

Yes! we demand more pictures!


----------



## Katherine (Nov 24, 2012)

I must have shared pics of them in the past but would be happy to post more. It's chilly here today so they may not come out but if/when they do I will add photos of the adults, I don't think I have any current ones on my phone.


----------



## IowaGuy28 (Nov 24, 2012)

That's awesome


----------



## Katherine (Nov 25, 2012)

Top is mom bottom is hatchling. Should be 80 here tomorrow so hopefully the whole clan will be out and ready for a photoshoot.


----------



## Kate (Nov 25, 2012)

W-O-W !!!! O.O Mom is the prettiest tortoise I have ever seen!!!! I love how unique leopard patterns are! 
How big is mom?


----------



## Tom (Nov 25, 2012)

Very impressive. Are you willing to share your incubation recipe with us?

I wanna know MORE MORE MORE!


----------



## Yellow Turtle (Nov 25, 2012)

Thanks for the adult photo.

I wonder if it is just the camera, or the baby has a very deep contrast between black and white coloring.


----------



## Katherine (Nov 28, 2012)

Tom said:


> Very impressive. Are you willing to share your incubation recipe with us?
> 
> I wanna know MORE MORE MORE!



Pmed you what I could




Kate said:


> W-O-W !!!! O.O Mom is the prettiest tortoise I have ever seen!!!! I love how unique leopard patterns are!
> How big is mom?



She says thank you, and her sister is sulking haha. The uniqueness of their patterns is my favorite thing about leopards! Mom is roughly 30 lbs, I say that with a degree of uncertainty not having weighed them in a long time (shame on me)


----------

